# Affect of diet on embryo quality



## JoG (Dec 4, 2002)

Dear Peter

I have just had two failed IVFs. The consultant said that the quality of the embryos was not brilliant (C- and D). I asked whether improved nutrition would increase quality of embryos and he said that it didn't matter. Is this really the case?
Jo


----------



## peter (Oct 2, 2002)

JoG said:


> Dear Peter
> 
> I have just had two failed IVFs. The consultant said that the quality of the embryos was not brilliant (C- and D). I asked whether improved nutrition would increase quality of embryos and he said that it didn't matter. Is this really the case?
> 
> ...


----------



## Gaynor (Jul 22, 2003)

Hi Jo,

I read your post late.

But I was curious as to whether you have checked out www.easternharmonyclinic.com as it addresses diet and egg quality.

All the best.


----------

